# Horrorfind Weeks 2007 (x2 the fun)



## Haunty

Update:

March guests

Hellraiser Reunion- 
Ashley Laurence (Kristy Cotton), Doug Bradley (Pinhead), Barbie Wilde (Female cenobite), Simon Bradford (Butterball cenobite), Nicolas Vince (Chatterer cenobite), Ken Foree, Dee wallace Stone, Adrienne Barbeau, Michael J. Anderson, Angela Bettis (May), Lucky McKee, Danielle Harris (Halloween 4, 5) Betsy Palmer (Friday the 13th), Ramsey Campbell (Horror author)

August guests to be announced.


----------



## Greencapt

Hey Haunty-

Is one or the other of the shows bigger? I know some conventions with more than one show per year tend to have a smaller less attended show and then a larger blow-out type one. Interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## colagrrl

Hi Haunty, thanks for the info on the Horrorfind conventions. Any chance you can give me an idea as to how many dealers attend the show? Also, is it mainly collectibles for sale, or are there a decent amount of Halloween props available? I'm not really interested in meeting celebrities, so that said, do you think a home haunter can still have a good time and learn a thing or two by attending?


----------



## Haunty

update 1/20
Guests added for March HFW 7

Andrew Robinson (Kristy's Dad in Hellraiser) has been added to the Hellraiser reunion. Denise Crosby, & following Horror authors: Jack Ketchum, F. Paul Wilson, Thomas Monteleone, Michael Laimo, Elizabeth Blue


----------



## Greencapt

Hmmm... looking better and better. I'm a F. Paul Wilson fan (reading him now as a matter of fact!) and Denise Crosby *did* tell me I was hot at last year's DragonCon...


----------



## Haunty

Update 1/25
Two more cenobytes- Kenneth Cranham (Dr. Channard), Ken Carpenter (Camerahead cenobyte), Michael Rooker (Slither)
Halloween/Haunt/Paranormal guests- Patient Creatures


----------



## Haunty

Update 1/14
for March HFW con
3 more Friday the 13th guests added:
Kane Holder - Jason, Lar Park Lincoln - Tina Shepard, Kevin (Blair) Spirtas

1 cancellation- Michael J. Anderson, due to filmming commitment
returning guest- Count Gore

August guests announced after March convention


----------



## Haunty

Update 2/23
for March HFW con
Ron Millkie (Officer Dorf from Friday the 13th), Erin Brown (Misty Mundae)

March convention t-shirts available online:
http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/tshirtsmarch.html


----------



## Haunty

Update 2/28
for March HFW con

Two cancellations:
Micheal Rooker - filmming
Angela Bettis - family emergency

Replacements:
Barbara Nedeljakova (Hostel)
Joe Pilato (Day of the Dead)
Eileen Dietz (Exorcist)

Otherwise everything else is on schedule


----------



## Haunty

Horrorfind Weekends 7 is here!!

Can imagine the long line for Friday to pickup tickets & even longer on Saturday. That's the way it is in August, this one is at a different hotel.


----------



## Haunty

Update 3/14

First two guests announced for HFW 8, in August:
Malcolm McDowell (Clockwork orange, ST generations, Halloween)
Udo Kier (Blade, Grindhouse, Halloween)


----------



## Haunty

Update 3/16 

More guests added for HFW8! 

Danielle Harris 
Halloween 2007, Halloween 4, Halloween 5, Urban Legend, more... 

Scout Taylor-Compton 
Halloween 2007, Wicked Little Things, Charmed, more... 

Kristina Klebe 
Halloween 2007, more... 

Kathleen Kinmont 
Halloween 4, Bride of Re-Animator, Mortal Kombat: Conquest, Dead of Night, Renegade TV series, more...


----------



## Haunty

Update 3/17 HFW 8 guests added

Courtney Gains
Halloween (2007), Children of the Corn, Back to the Future and many more

Ezra Buzzington
Halloween (2007), The Haunting of Marsten Manor, The Hills Have Eyes, Fight Club, Buffy the Vampire Slayer(episode 1) and many more

Caroline Williams
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3, Leprechaun 3, How the Grinch Stole Christmas and many more


----------



## Haunty

Update 3/21

Horror Authors:
Thomas Monteleone
Brian Keene
Michael Laimo
Matthew Warner
M. Stephen Lukac & Drew Williams
"The Dru and Lu Show"

Halloween/Haunt/Paranormal guests:
Patrick Burns
Paranormal investigator & co-star of Court TVs series "Haunting Evidence," as well as the director & creator of Ghost Hounds Paranormal Investigators Network
Patient Creatures
The Patient Creatures will once again be roaming the con entertaining attendees.

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/celebrities.html


----------



## Haunty

Update 3/29
HORROR MOVIE & TV CELEBRITIES:
Nancy Loomis
Halloween I, II & III, The Fog

Charles Cyphers
Halloween I & II

Tom Woodruff Jr.
Special FX Wizard & Actor
The Alien in Alien, Alien vs Predator & AVP2
The Monster Squad, Pumpkinhead, The Terminator and many more

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/celebrities.html


----------



## IshWitch

Got my plane tickets, now I need to know who will be flying Thursday and Monday so that I can hitch rides!

I'm sooooo excited! Can't wait to hang out with everyone again!


----------

